

Man hacks phones with an implant under his skin - Opossum
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150515-i-hack-phones-with-touch-alone

======
digi_owl
In the end it depends on the user going ok on a random url they don't know
where came from...

~~~
anon4
But if your phone is in his hands, can't he press OK? Still, the bionic angle
is unneeded here, he can just put the chip on his clothes or wherever. More
accurate title would be: man can hack phone while holding onto it.

~~~
digi_owl
That would assume it is unlocked. And i don't see anything about this chip
being able to do so.

